

Harvard ignored warnings about investments - cwan
http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2009/11/29/harvard_ignored_warnings_about_investments/

======
alec
This article puts most of the blame on Summers for his expansion plans; I've
seen other articles put the blame on Meyer and El-Erian for running the
endowment like a hedge fund.

